# Spurious Boneshaker?



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 26, 2018)

This appears crude, chunky, no brake, metal Seat when most are leather. Hmmm.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302649078041


----------



## bike (Feb 26, 2018)

Hmmm


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks legit to me- no obvious welding, and the wood all matches.  The hubs are very interesting and could ID the maker. It probably had a brake at one time since it looks like the handlebars rotate. Sheet metal saddles were pretty common- many were upholstered.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 26, 2018)

This is typical of the period I believe, not wood spokes fitted into a cast metal hub.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 26, 2018)

Bolt head through a wood handle on bars is a no no.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 26, 2018)

Most likely cobbled together in India....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 26, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Bolt head through a wood handle on bars is a no no.
> View attachment 760843












Your wrong they were made that way. Mine is authentic ca 1860 blacksmith made.  That one is authentic. Possibly made in the America but I’m thinking euro. Oh cast iron is a process in its self that requires work that’s costly. That’s a good indicator of a original antique.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 26, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 761075View attachment 761076View attachment 761077View attachment 761078
> Your wrong they were made that way. Mine is authentic ca 1860 blacksmith made.  That one is authentic. Possibly made in the America but I’m thinking euro. Oh cast iron is a process in its self that requires work that’s costly. That’s a good indicator of a original antique.



Maybe, but it looks like nothing you see in museums or online. I was reading about “blacksmith made” versions and they are thicker and crudely made, but it still looks like a knock off, look at the cast hub with round spokes fitting in...there is not a single example of that online that I can find.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 27, 2018)

Did a little more digging and discovered a couple of things regarding these “blacksmith made” bone shakers: some can be antique, I.e., circa  late 1860’s, but most are not really rideable, as they were a made by someone who was not a bicycle designer or had even ever ridden an early contraption. I did learn that if it has hex bolts rather than square head bolts it is very suspect, a blacksmith at this time would make a square head bolt with threads. The problem with authenticity is we have no makers mark other way of identifying who or where or when. Many of these were cobbled together and then added to decades later. Apparently, if there is any welding visible it is a sign of forgery, or at best a much later repair as there was no practical welding in the 19th c. The Philippines is a common place where some of the knock offs have been traced to. As for this one for sale on eBay, it has multiple bids so what do I know? LOL. The learning is enjoyable!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

General consensus, on the antique Bicycle forums, this is a fake....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 27, 2018)

Giovanni:
Where is that discussion?  I'm thinking it is legit, but probably a low end rink machine (hence the cast hubs-cast iron and custom pattern making was cheap in the 1860's but not today).  I have a blacksmith made velocipede and it is crude, but surprisingly rideable within the usual velocipede limits.  They had either a picture or an actual Pickering to work from.  The fakes I have seen are usually super obvious, made of strap iron and electric welds.  This frame is obviously forged wrought iron..


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

The hardware is modern


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 27, 2018)

I collect antique American industrial belt driven tools -hex head bolts were somewhat common after the civil war  --also that hub is a really nice casting -almost every repro I see are real POS -this I would like to see in person


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hex nuts were in use then. Not a fake


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2018)

Man...hope this thing is real


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 11, 2018)

LOL so I guess the general consensus is to say it is fake and then buy it because it is rare ......


----------

